# Help with Ween Transdermal Celebration



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I need help. I'm learning this song for a jam and for the most part, I have it down except my ear is playing tricks on me with the first chord in the slow part under the lyrics "Hey Hey a million miles for Mark A"...

Can anyone help? I feel like it's some version of A (or A sharp depending on tuning vs capo on the first fret... The A shape anyway) but when I watch Dean Ween on various videos, he's doing suspensions with his middle finger which doesn't quite make sense to me with the A shape when I play along with the album.

Does anyone know this tune?

See this video at approximately 21:20. The song starts at around 18:30.






Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's an open A, and he's playing between the first and second fret on the forth string, what an E and E flat?

I started this back from the beginning, great stuff!
I'd heard of these guys, but hadn't heard them. Thanks for the link!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

sulphur said:


> That's an open A, and he's playing between the first and second fret on the forth string, what an E and E flat?
> 
> I started this back from the beginning, great stuff!
> I'd heard of these guys, but hadn't heard them. Thanks for the link!


I couldn't see it very well, but assuming sulphur is correct, that would be (chord wise) alternating between A and A with a b5. I'm starting to see b5s and #5s more often lately in songs I'm working on.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll give that a go... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> That's an open A, and he's playing between the first and second fret on the forth string, what an E and E flat?
> 
> I started this back from the beginning, great stuff!
> I'd heard of these guys, but hadn't heard them. Thanks for the link!


I'm glad I could spark your interest in Ween. Super talented band with a sense of humour. I recommend their full discography to hear two musicians mature immensely and take you through a fantasy journey or rock, country, alternative and very unique sounding music.

My current favourite song is mutilated lips... YouTube it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Quebec is such an incredible record. That's one of my favourite songs. Thanks for the thread: I've always wondered about that chord too.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

jimmythegeek said:


> Quebec is such an incredible record. That's one of my favourite songs. Thanks for the thread: I've always wondered about that chord too.


Quebec and The Mollusk are my favourites.

Since you're a Ween fan you probably know this but I'll throw it out there in case you don't.

Ween broke up in 2012 because of Gene Ween's (Aaron Freeman's) addictions. Aaron has recently released a solo record called Freeman. The cover is a blue sea and orange sky with an eyeball for a sun. It's really good. You should check it out.

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Great band! Saw these guys in Montreal around 08-09. 

I'll have to get back to you in 20 mins when I hit that spot to see what he's playing.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Sulpher got it. switching between the E and Eb


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Axe Dragon said:


> Quebec and The Mollusk are my favourites.
> 
> Since you're a Ween fan you probably know this but I'll throw it out there in case you don't.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about the solo record. The only Ween solo stuff I know is drummer Claude Coleman's. I think it's called Amandla. I'll have to check it out.


----------

